# Which pump?



## croppy (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm heading to harbor freight to pick up a vacuum pump for degassing and such, any recommendations? Or specifics I should be looking for? 

-dan-


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2010)

croppy said:


> I'm heading to harbor freight to pick up a vacuum pump for degassing and such, any recommendations? Or specifics I should be looking for?
> 
> -dan-



Just get the smallest one they have and that will be plenty big enough.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2010)

Be aware that those pumps use oil and as such exhaust oil into the air as very fine particles. A lot of us use vacuum aspirators which are oilless and much less messy. The pump as it comes has no air guage on it, not sure about the regulator and certainly no overflow protection. You will easily double the cost of the small one by the time you get it outfitted. Another reason to watch ebay and get an all in one aspirator.

Just my thoughts here for what it is worth.



Here is a cheap one




http://cgi.ebay.com/Everest-and-Jennings-Portable-Aspirator-Model-H-95-/320613469699?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa60d4e03

And a brand new one



http://cgi.ebay.com/Medline-Vac-Ass...075?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5195b760fb

And the one I use for small stuff
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MEDICAL-HOM...977?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2bc77b09

These are just examples of what to look for and I am in no way endorsing either one.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2010)

I paid with several discounts about $50.00 for my pump and then another 30-40 dollars for brass fittings and the gage. That does not include my time of running around to three different stores just for the extras. So Appleman is right about cost and convenience. I am happy with my setup and what it can do but if I was to do it again I would go the way he mentioned. The oil mist is a reality but I just keep a paper towel over the port and have no problem.


----------



## croppy (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks for the replies, harbor freight was closed so im going with the cheap one from ebay,hope the price doesnt go up in the next day

-dan-


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2010)

Good luck with it. That would be a super price.


----------



## croppy (Nov 11, 2010)

i also found this one on amazon.com but i dont know why the price is so low, unless it is not for the entire pump, im not sure. would this one be ok to use as well? i dont know how strong of a vacuum i would need.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NHEGP8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

-dan-


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2010)

Just make sure you getting everything you think you are and wtch the shipping price.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2010)

That one looks alright also, but the description doesn't spell it all out. They might also insist you be a medical professional to purchase. Give it a shot!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2010)

Yep looks like a good unit to me. I have one of these pumps and would trade it for anything!


----------



## mrzazz (Nov 12, 2010)

Looking up the part number I think that is just the filters.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 12, 2010)

Based on the description in the title it looks to be the filters only.


----------



## croppy (Nov 12, 2010)

Yea I realized after a closer reading it was just the filters


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2010)

Yep, the pump shown is about $300!


----------



## croppy (Nov 12, 2010)

also what do you use on top of the carboy when you vacuum degas, is it just a regular drilled stopper? i would be afraid if the suction was to much it could suck it in, or am i just paranoid?

-dan-


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2010)

you can use the orange carboy caps or silicone bungs. They both work well. You need two holes to make it work. If you can't find the bungs with two holes buy solid ones and drill holes in it. There are several ways to do this. The hardest way is to drill the bungs while frozen, you could heat up a phillips head screw driver and pierce it or use a cork borer. The cork borer is what I use and it works well.


----------

